# Windows Vista



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2008)

Hallo Kollegen.

Wer von Euch setzt schon Windows Vista ein und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen besonders im Bezug auf Siemens-Software ?
Letztes Jahr gab es dazu schon mal 2 Threads aber ich hätte gerne aktuelle Informationen.



Grüsse aus dem Lipperland

Axel


----------



## IBN-Service (11 Januar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen.
> 
> Wer von Euch setzt schon Windows Vista ein und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen besonders im Bezug auf Siemens-Software ?
> Letztes Jahr gab es dazu schon mal 2 Threads aber ich hätte gerne aktuelle Informationen.
> ...



Hallo Axel,

vor kurzen hatte ich noch ein Gespräch mit meinem Siemens - Vertriebsmann.

Demnach ist angeblich noch NICHT geplant, alle Siemens-Software kurzfristig für Vista freizugeben, speziell bei WinCC wäre das "noch kein Thema".

Step7 kannst du aber seit V5.4 SP3 unter Vista betreiben, da werden dir wohl einige Kollegen mehr zu sagen können.

CU

Jürgen


.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Januar 2008)

Hallo Jürgen.

Nach dem Start des Rechners hab ich Spasshalber mal WinCCflex2007 eingeworfen. Da war es schon vorbei mit der Vista-Herrlichkeit. Da kam ne ganz klare Ansage. WinXP SP2 oder Win2000 SP irgendwas....

Lassen wir das mit Vista erstmal......


----------



## godi (12 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Mit dem Betriebssystem Vista würde ich sowieso noch warten weil viele Programme noch nicht damit funktionieren.
Und ausserdem wird Vista höchstwahrscheinlich in 2 Jahren durch Windows Seven abgelöst! 
Schaut irgendwie so aus als wäre Vista nur so ein Probebetriebssystem an den Kunden! 
Windows dürfte im vorhinein schon gewusst haben das Vista eine Todgeburt wird. Es wurde aber auch sehr viel zu XP geändert. 

godi


----------



## gingele (14 Januar 2008)

Ich habe auch schon gehört das Microsoft in ca. 2 Jahren ein neues Betriebssystem auf den Markt bringen will, da Vista so ein ausrutscher wie die ME-Edition war. So hat es mir mal ein Bekannter erzählt der Computerhard- und software vertreibt.


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2008)

gingele schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon gehört das Microsoft in ca. 2 Jahren ein neues Betriebssystem auf den Markt bringen will, da Vista so ein ausrutscher wie die ME-Edition war. So hat es mir mal ein Bekannter erzählt der Computerhard- und software vertreibt.


Heisst Windows Seven (vorher Windows Vienna) und soll 2010 rauskommen.
Hier ein Artikel aus der Chip dazu


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 Januar 2008)

Klasse Konzept... man wirft ein unfertiges Produkt zweifelhafter Qualität auf den Markt und bastelt bevor man die Probleme dieses Produktes auch nur annähernd im Griff hat schon an jeder Menge Neuigkeiten und Features für die nächste Version herum. Ob das gut geht? Ich werde die Finger von Vista lassen. Ich hab mir keinen neuen schönen schnellen Laptop gekauft, um ihn mit Vista wieder langsam zu machen.

Für die meißten hier im Forum gibt es derzeit genau ein empfehlenswertes und sinnvolles Betriebsystem: Windows XP. Linux kommt leider nur bei den wenigsten in Frage, da Step7 &Co einfach nicht in einer Linux Version zu bekommen sind.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Für die meißten hier im Forum gibt es derzeit genau ein empfehlenswertes und sinnvolles Betriebsystem: Windows XP. Linux kommt leider nur bei den wenigsten in Frage, da Step7 &Co einfach nicht in einer Linux Version zu bekommen sind.
> 
> Bernhard Götz



Sehe ich genauso, aber ich finde es schon schade, das die Progamme auf Linux nicht laufen. Also weiterhin WinXP in der Firma und Linux privat
Obwohl ich mit WinXP auch ganz gut zufrieden bin.


----------



## godi (15 Januar 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Klasse Konzept... man wirft ein unfertiges Produkt zweifelhafter Qualität auf den Markt und bastelt bevor man die Probleme dieses Produktes auch nur annähernd im Griff hat schon an jeder Menge Neuigkeiten und Features für die nächste Version herum. Ob das gut geht? Ich werde die Finger von Vista lassen. Ich hab mir keinen neuen schönen schnellen Laptop gekauft, um ihn mit Vista wieder langsam zu machen.
> 
> Für die meißten hier im Forum gibt es derzeit genau ein empfehlenswertes und sinnvolles Betriebsystem: Windows XP. Linux kommt leider nur bei den wenigsten in Frage, da Step7 &Co einfach nicht in einer Linux Version zu bekommen sind.
> 
> Bernhard Götz



Dafür kommt im Frühjahr ein Servicepack 3 für Win XP heraus!


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 Januar 2008)

Woher kommt denn die Info? Zeit wäre es ja langsam 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die Info? Zeit wäre es ja langsam
> 
> Bernhard Götz


 
also, ich habs von meinem Internetprovider auf der Startseite erfahren. Da war auch was von Beta-Download die Rede. Angeblich soll XP nochmal einen Turboschub mit dem SP3 bekommen ...

einfach mal bei Google "xp sp3" eintippen.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 Januar 2008)

Da erfährt man dann eigentlich recht schnell, daß der SP3 in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2008 kommen soll. Mal sehen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## knabi (15 Januar 2008)

Stand auch irgendwo in der CHIP. SP3 für XP und SP1 für Vista sollen Zeitgleich im ersten Quartal erscheinen...

Gruß

Holger


----------

